# Patent Whiskey Cylinder sizes



## EvansBottles (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

  This is my first post on the forum. I recently bought a Patent cylinder whiskey bottle that seems to be an unusual size. When purchasing it I thought it was a pint. Once I got home and was looking it over it seemed a bit too large to be a pint. So I got out my measuring cup and proceeded to fill it. At 16 ounces it was filled to the halfway point of the shoulder, right about the level of the word patent. I poured in two more ounces and it was now filled to approximately halfway up the neck.
  If you divide 128 ounces (one gallon) by 18 you get 7.111... Is it possible that this is a seventh? How many sizes were these produced in? I know of quarts and fifths. Are there pints as well?
  By the way this bottle has no embossing on the base and is orange amber.

            Thanks


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 26, 2017)

Where is the image of your bottle?


----------



## EvansBottles (Jan 27, 2017)

I didn't think it was needed to ask about the sizes these were made in. Is it possible to add a photo after the fact?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 27, 2017)

Sure, just reply again and insert image.  i look forward to seeing it as well.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 15, 2017)

Here are 3 different heights. I think they all hold the same amount of liquid though.


----------



## EvansBottles (Mar 15, 2017)

I finally found time and figured out how to post a photo of the bottle in question. It is a tall cylinder Patent whiskey. Typical three piece mold. No base embossing. This bottle holds 18oz when filled into the neck. If you divide 128 by 18 you get 7.111.... If you divide 128 by 7 you get 18.28. This bottle certainly has room for the extra 1/4oz. Should this be considered a seventh?


----------

